# New & Looking for a Shoulder



## Allison Bolomey (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi all - glad I found the website! I'm a 34 year old female from Southern New Jersey. Hoping to find some advice and offer a little of my own.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi! 

What’s up? 

And what exit? I grew up in North NJ, exit 2 on the PIP.


----------

